# BIG-31/4P Router und T-DSL



## Daimaju (10. September 2003)

Hoi Hoi
Ums auf den Punkt zu bringen: 
Ich bin totaler eie und krieg das hier alles nich gebacken.

Also ich hab mir nen Router zugelegt (BIG-31/4P:Broadband Internet Gateway, 1Wan+4Lan port(Switch)+Print Server) und hab alles verkabelt...Naja was heißt alles...Erstmal nur mein Laptop mit Win XP Home.

Was muss ich nun alles einstellen?
Ich kann über den Browser zum Router Conecten, wo ich dann einstellen kann was ich nutze...Ich habe T-DSL, aber was muss ich da nun angeben? Dynamic IP Address oder was?

Und was muss ich im Windows einstellen, um den Router zu befehlen, dass er zum Inet connectet?

Besten dank schonma
Daim


----------



## won_gak (22. September 2003)

Hallo,

du musst in den WAN Einstellunge deines Router PPPoE wählen (sofern vorhanden, muss aber sein). Dort gibst du als Usernamen:

T-Online Anschlusskennung + T-Online Nummer + Mitbenutzersuffix (normalerweise 0001) + @t-online.de

ein.

Passwort ist deine T-Online Kennnummer.

Dabei bedeutet das + beim Benutzernamen, dass du die Zahlenreihen einfach aneinander hängst.

Dann stelle in deinem Router am besten den DHCP Server an. Bei den Netzwerkeinstellungen unter TCP/IP "automatische IP-Adresse", dann sollte das gehen.


----------

